# gravel



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i was wondering if theres anything wrong with black gravel


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It really depends on the fish, exact type of gravel, etc. While there is nothing inherently wrong with black, strong colors often change the coloration of certain fish you are keeping, as there are many that can and will change color to match. Generally lighter colors will bleach out a fish whereas darker colors will bring them out, but you'll have to check each individual fish.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

beweeb said:


> i was wondering if theres anything wrong with black gravel


Absolutely.
Black Gravel is evil.
It will make your fish evil.

/ No - there is nothing wrong with any of the black gravels sold for aquarium use. In fact, black gravel with low lighting and some low light plants and driftwood is the very best way to show off most tetras.


----------



## loachking (May 21, 2008)

there nothing wrong with it like one of the other post said it will the colers out on some fish, i've alway like the the more natural looking gravel or the sand. just because it make the tank look more relistic. but there nothing really wrong with, infact some people use it to breed there fish. so it really what ever float your boat.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> Black Gravel is evil.
> It will make your fish evil.


 :lol: 

I love black gravel - and I think it looks particularly effective in a planted tank.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Amphitrite said:


> tophat665 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Gravel is evil.
> ...


I have black substrate in 5 1/2 of 12 tanks. It is very nice in a planted tank, and it sucks the light right out of the water for a low light look without actually having low lighting. Under those conditions, structural colors on fish (blues and greens) really pop.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Another newbie needing to know:

I also want to do a black substrate. I plan on having loaches & cories, along with my cats that I already have. Besides black gravel, can I use black sand?? Is there a black sand substrate (smaller than gravel) that someone can recommend that would be good with the fishies I plan of keeping? It is okay to use sand with these types of fish?
If not, what type of black gravel?

Thanks! kym


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Sand is ideal for loaches and corys. I have seen black sand for sale here in the UK but unfortunately it's quite expensive.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a couple:

http://www.aquariumguys.com/moonsand.html

http://www.aquariumguys.com/onyxsand.html


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

shipping can be kind of expensive id try to get it at you lfs 

ok this is my stocking plan is there anything that wont like the black gravel 

5 cards 
5/6 rummynose or sarpae 
5 corys a gouromi or two, maybe or some other center piece [ open for suggestions]


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

yo can you answer my questions please  :? :lol:


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Those should all be fine with the black gravel. Just a bit of a warning though, the serpaes can be one of the nippier tetras. I think the fish you've chosen will look good over black gravel, though.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

beweeb said:


> shipping can be kind of expensive id try to get it at you lfs
> 
> ok this is my stocking plan is there anything that wont like the black gravel
> 
> ...


I understand cardinals are really finicky. If you use black gravel, you'll probably have to get matching drapes as well. And paint the back and sides of the tank an eggshell white with a colorful but tasteful border around the top. Couple of throw pillows in the corners to hide the filter intakes....

Seriously, though, I have never heard of any fish that needs a particular color of substrate.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

some people say cards are easy to keep some say there hard idk im going to try them   and would a neon gouromi be compatible with the other fish :?: :?:


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

a single gourami should be compatible if you don't have the serpaes. you don't want any nippy fish in with gourami.

I can't actually comment on whether that stocking will do well in your tank, as I don't know the size.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

oops its a 30 gallon high


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

any suggestions of other fish i should put in or shouldnt i put anything else in


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

That stocking is fine. You should have a bit of leeway to add more. Personally, I'd wait. I always see new fish that I wish I had room for.

I'd add at least 1 more cory, they do better in larger groups.

Also, consider only one group of tetras and make that larger, schooling fish really are way cooler in bigger groups. You can add another single mid level fish (that isn't shoaling obviously) to add more variation.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

what about a blue lobster


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

You can't keep those with fish. They are ambush predators that will kill all your fish. Even if they don't have claws when you get them, the claws will grow back.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

shoot what about a bumblebee goby


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

beweeb said:


> shoot what about a bumblebee goby


True FW Bumblebee gobies are hard to come by. Most are Brack, and will not survive long term in a FW enviroment. Also, I beleive they like to be in groups (???), but that would need to be backed up.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

beweeb said:


> shoot what about a bumblebee goby


Also, in that stocking, if you did manage to find a true freshwater bumblebee, you'd need to target feed it with frozen bloodworms or live black/white/grindle worms and aother assorted live and frozen worms and crustaceans.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Yeah, bumblebees aren't well suited community fish.

Shrimp could definitely be added to your tank if you're looking for inverts. If you're looking for a funky looking fish, check out Farlowella catfish.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

what about boeseman's rainbowfish or would a three of those be two big


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

They are shoaling fish, so they really need to be in groups of 6+. A shoal of 5 inch fish really shouldn't be done in a 30 gallon.

There are some very nice smaller rainbows that would look great. Personally, I love threadfins, but there are many others that would work great as well.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Provided the water is hard and alkaline, bumblebee gobies should be fine long-term IMO. Most information is outdated and most species should be fine in FW. What you should worry is how to feed them.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

i didnt know boesemans gets that big  :? 
what if i skip the neon gouromi what for center piece should i get other than gouromis :?:


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Could you post your current stocking plan? This discussion has gotten so long that I'm not sure what you want anymore


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone research a little? Easier to post, I guess. Try this link.
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/freshwater_compatibility_chart.php

As far as gravel color, darker colors have a calming effect on fish.


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

5 cards 
6 rummynose
5/6corys
and i need some sort of center piece that isnt a gouromi

sorry herefishy I'll stop talking


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

No need to stop talking, but the forum is FULL of information and most is very under utilized. Your questions have probably been asked before.....and also probably answered. Use he search options and one will be utterly surprised at what is found.


----------

